# Stained concrete flooring



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

Im looking for someone to apply staining to my new concrete floors.Must have pics of references.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Call Brandy on here. He has done this for a lot of members on here, and does a lot of commercial work. He has a lot of pictures he's posted on here if you did a search on it.

He'll do it right. 

255-0498


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

I second Brandy 100%!!! He did a bedroom floor for me and it turned out great. My concrete wasn't new but he made it look awesome. He did a border cut and stained it and I could not be happier. :thumbup:


----------

